# Dad passed away today...



## Pale Blue Dun (Sep 27, 2007)

Folks, my dad passed away suddenly this morning of a heart attack. I spoke with him yesterday and he was great and looking forward to getting up this morning and taking his new bass boat to lake Wedowee for some fishing. The last thisng I told him was to be careful and to tell him that I loved him.

Call your daddy now and tell him that you love him. You never know if you won't get another chance. 

My dad lived hard for 58 years of his life. Two years ago he gave himself to Christ. My entire adult life was spent worrying about what would happen if he were to die without knowing Christ. The day he was saved was the proudest moment of my life. 

Sunday I am going to speak at his service and let the crowd know that my daddy was a child of God and how proud I am of him.

He was the first man in our family to make the age of 60. Needless to say, my wife has me on a strict diet starting tomorrow.

Dan


----------



## 60Grit (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Dan.
My prayers will be with you and your family.

Hugh


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 27, 2007)

Dan - I am very sorry to hear - But I know there is some comfort knowing  he has given his soul to the Lord.  Know my prayers will be with you and your family in this time of loss, and particularly for you as you speak Sunday...


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 27, 2007)

Dan,

I'm sorry to hear of your Dad's passing. You folks will be in my prayers, may God give you comfort and peace at this time.  Praise God that he is home with his Lord.

I'm sure God will give you the right words this Sunday.  Prayers with you there also.  God bless you, brother

~Glenn


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 27, 2007)

Very sorry to hear....


----------



## Greg Tench (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. I lost my Dad this year too. Prayers to you and family.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 27, 2007)

Our prayers are with you. 

Though you can't stop the hurt, fortunately you can find peace knowing he died with Jesus as his Lord and Savior.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 27, 2007)

sorry for your loss dan. there are no words to express it correctly. the peace you have by knowing you will meet again i hope exeeds the pain of the loss. you are in my prayers .


----------



## biggtruxx (Sep 27, 2007)

Dan,

Sorry to hear of your loss. I couldnt imagine life without my pop's who has heart issues to. Me and my wife will pray for you and your family before we go to bed tonight.


Thoughts and Prayers,   

Jonathan


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Sep 27, 2007)

Prayers sent at least you know you will see him again someday!


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 27, 2007)

prayers sent for you and the family


----------



## Buzz (Sep 27, 2007)

Dan - prayers sent to your family.    Unfortunately your situation is eerily similar to mine.    I lost my father at nearly the same age in 1999 under almost exactly the same circumstances.


----------



## gibby391 (Sep 27, 2007)

May the Lord bless you and your family during this time of pain and struggle.


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Sep 27, 2007)

sorry for lose! Prayers sent


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2007)

Our regrets, ya`ll will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CAL (Sep 27, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family.Lost my Dad in 82',still think of him lots as you will also later.Prayers for you to have the strength to speak Sunday about your Dad too.


----------



## Goatwoman (Sep 27, 2007)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !!


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear .. prayers sent


----------



## bearpugh (Sep 27, 2007)

i lost my dad 3 1/2 years ago pretty much the same way. he was my dearest friend and nothing has been the same since. i can only hope you had near the relationship with your da i had with mine. now anytime i'm outdoors i consider it my time with him. i hope god will put his loving hand on your heart and give you peace. you are in my prayers. god bless


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 27, 2007)

Very sorry to hear of your Dad's passing.

You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers during this time.


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 27, 2007)

*Very sorry for your loss*

But sounds like heavens gain. Prayers from me also to your family and for your strength and courage to speak at his service.


----------



## Jasper (Sep 27, 2007)

Very sorry to hear. Prayers sent!


----------



## ronfritz (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your father.  We'll keep you in our prayers and hope you take some solace in knowing that your pa is in good hands.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Sep 27, 2007)

Prayers sent. Knowing that your Dad knew Jesus is a Blessing for you at this time. My Dad passed away in June of this year and I know that I will see him again. Salvation what a wonderful gift we have been given by a wonderful Savior.


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks to everyone here. You guys and gals are awesome.

dan


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss, we'll certainly keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## doates (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear the news.Prayers sent..


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 27, 2007)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## bruceg (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## fussyray (Sep 28, 2007)

God Bless............

IN LOVING MEMORY OF OUR DADS 
MY WIFE DAD PASSED AWAY ON FEBRUARY 07, 1997, AND WAS LAID TO REST ON THE 10TH OF FEBRUARY. MY DAD PASSED AWAY ON FEBRUARY 07, 2000 AND WAS LAID TO REST ON THE 10TH OF FEBRUARY. I GUESS MY DAD MADE IT EASY FOR ME, HE KNEW THAT IT WAS HARD FOR ME TO REMEMBER DATES. BOTH WILL LIVE IN OUR HEARTS FOREVER! 

ARE YOU LOOKING FOR ME? 
WE'LL JUST LOOK IN YOUR HEART, 
THAT'S WHERE I AM. 
THAT'S A GOOD PLACE TO START. 

DO YOU NEED TO SEE ME? 
YOU DON'T HAVE TO LOOK HARD, 
JUST LOOK INTO THE NIGHT SKY, 
I'LL BE THE BRIGHTEST STAR. 

DO YOU NEED TO TALK TO ME? 
THEN CLOSE YOUR EYES AND PRAY, 
GOD WILL TELL ME EVERYTHING, 
EVERYTHING YOU HAVE TO SAY. 

DO YOU NEED TO FEEL MY TOUCH? 
THEN JUST WALK OUTSIDE, 
I'LL BE THE COOL BREEZE, 
AND YOU'LL KNOW I'M BY YOUR SIDE. 

I KNOW YOU WANT ME TO COME HOME, 
BUT THAT'S SOMETHING I CAN'T DO, 
BUT YOU KNOW I'M HEAVEN, 
I'M HERE WAITING FOR YOU.


----------



## DavidW (Sep 28, 2007)

*>>>>>>>>*

I am sorry for your loss but, I am glad that he got to go home to Jesus. My prayers are for you and your family. DavidW


----------



## Walkie Takie (Sep 28, 2007)

*Power in Prayer*

Prayers on the way


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 28, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family,Dan. My Prayers are added for you , your family and friends.


----------



## Bubba moore (Sep 28, 2007)

sorry to hear about your father.be strong in the lord.
prayer sent to you & your family.I feel your pain.my 
dad passed away oct-2006.(57 years)


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 28, 2007)

You and your Family are in my prayers.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 28, 2007)

You have my sympathy. I am very sorry to hear of your loss. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 28, 2007)

Prayers sent.
Lucky to have my parents still. I thank God for that every day.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Sep 28, 2007)

Prayers sent.... 
Sorry for your loss


----------



## DaGris (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear that......


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry about your daddy,Dan - but I sure am glad to hear of his salvation and that you got to tell him you loved him. You'll see him again! Prayers sent for God to comfort you and your family.


----------



## Headshot (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. I understand what you are going through.  Prayer sent for you and your family.  I walked that path in 2001 when my dad died.  I talked with him about 11 am on a Friday.  He was having a great day and in good humor.  A couple of hours later I got a call that he had died.     May our good Lord bless you and comfort you.


----------



## Little Rabbit (Sep 30, 2007)

*So Sorry*

Real sorry to hear about are Dad I will keep you and your family in my prayers


----------



## mikelogg (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Dan.I hear the fishin's good where he is going.


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Sep 30, 2007)

*God Bless..*

Our Prayers are with you.. God Bless.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear this Dan. Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 30, 2007)

My prayers are sent to  you and your family.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 1, 2007)

Pale,
So sorry to hear about you loss.  I'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Oct 1, 2007)

It's such a comfort to know where they are ,prayers added


----------



## toddboucher (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers are being sent for you and your family.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 2, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Murdock (Oct 6, 2007)

prayers for you right now. Same thing happened to my Dad in 2003. We hunted the weekend and came home he had a stroke and went to be with the Lord two days later and it hits us all hard. Times like this are tough. We will be in prayer.


----------



## dixie (Oct 6, 2007)

Dan, As the others, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## hunter63john (Oct 6, 2007)

Prayers sent for you and your family!


----------



## Buckbuster (Oct 6, 2007)

I am sorry to here your loss. I know what you feel right now and what is ahead, I lost my Dad in 1984. He was my best friend, always there if I needed him. You have the knowledge and peace that he is with the Lord.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 6, 2007)

I am sorry your Father has gone on.  My Dad died 26 years ago, He is still with me everyday.  You will find that your Dad is always  with you.


----------

